# Tudor(from Rolex) Oyster Perpetual w/date



## Manzerick (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey Folks,

I just picked up a red Tudor Oyster Perpetual w/date and wanted to know if someone had some info on it other than it was made by Rolex and not sold in the US (That's about all I could find online lol). I like it, not too expensive (my Titan purchase may suffer due in part to this and a $1347.00 car repair bill I paid today UGGA!!!)


I'm going to try to load some pic's soon. It was restored and the real quesiton is: Can anyone tell if any parts were changed from non-stock? Year made? ***Asked the past owner.. he said Late 60's early 70's***)


Many thanks in advance!! I'm wicked new to watches


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Tudor Oyster Perpetual w/date*


----------



## CLHC (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Tudor Oyster Perpetual w/date*

Don't know much about watches, but that looks like a California dial because of the Roman and Arabic numbers.

Rolex did make a _similar_ dial from the 1940s onward, but never for the Tudor line with the "Rolex" signature on the dial. These are basically "redialled" Tudors.

I'm sure someone else more in the know may respond.

Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## Chronos (Mar 21, 2007)

My father-in-law has a Tudor diving watch. He bought it at a PX about 10 years ago. I always thought that Tudor's had a different sized case vs. Rolex (smaller?). His Tudor (and all the Tudors I've seen) have "Tudor" as the manufacturer on the dial.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Tudor Oyster Perpetual w/date*

Hey CHC,

100% on point sir.. it is the California dial 

When searching i found a number of these with the Rolex logo and the Tudor under it. I think the dial is aftermarket as you mentioned. 


Does anyone knowif a Rolex dealer will service Tudor in the states?

Thank You!! 




CHC said:


> Don't know much about watches, but that looks like a California dial because of the Roman and Arabic numbers.
> 
> Rolex did make a _similar_ dial from the 1940s onward, but never for the Tudor line with the "Rolex" signature on the dial. These are basically "redialled" Tudors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 21, 2007)

hey Chronos,

For what i've seen it has been a mix (maybe all were re-dials). It seems until the mid 90's a lot of the product "borrowed" from both lines but mostly case and stuff. 

Does anyone know how to verify this (people overseas.. if there is a Tudor dealer near you?)

Thank You!!! 





Chronos said:


> My father-in-law has a Tudor diving watch. He bought it at a PX about 10 years ago. I always thought that Tudor's had a different sized case vs. Rolex (smaller?). His Tudor (and all the Tudors I've seen) have "Tudor" as the manufacturer on the dial.


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 22, 2007)

To my knowledge (and I got my first Rolex in 1967) the two brands have always been kept carefully separated. Besides would you expect to find a Jag with a Ford badge? Here in Europe no watch with both brandnames has ever been seen.

I therefore tend to agree with the suggestion that a local repair shop has mixed a few parts. The crown has the Rolex shape and to tell the truth from the general appearance of your watch I am more surprised too see the name Tudor than the name Rolex. My suggestion is that you go to your dealer and ask him to open the watch so you can take a few pictures of the movement. With those in hand it should be much easier to check the origin of the watch. There is for instance an Italian watch magazine that evaluates for free the readers' watches if you send them good pictures. They usually are able to tell you the date of manufacture etc.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 22, 2007)

More Pic's:



















Thank You Kilovolt! I'll try to get those when i bring it to the store to get some links for the bracelet (I have an 8.5inch wrist and this one is the 199mm).


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 22, 2007)

If you wish I can take care of asking the magazine Orologi for some info once you have the pictures of the movement, just PM me when you are ready. Please be careful that anything that may be written on it be legible on the pics.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 22, 2007)

Many many thanks!!! i will send it over once i get the case opened.

I really appreciate you helping me find the origins of the timepiece!





Kilovolt said:


> If you wish I can take care of asking the magazine Orologi for some info once you have the pictures of the movement, just PM me when you are ready. Please be careful that anything that may be written on it be legible on the pics.


----------



## CLHC (Mar 22, 2007)

The inside workings for the Tudors, maybe from ETA as from what has been said, though don't quote me on that. Also, the Tudors with the California dial, (Prince series?) the hour hand has the Trident "Mercedes" pointing the way, same as on the Rolex Submariner.

Some years ago, Tourneau(sp?) in Bal Harbor Florida did sell and service Tudors.

Let us know how goes it!


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey CHC,


The other one in Blue had those hands. This one had the little box to lead me ot the promise land LOL


Do you think these mod's are a bad thing or just different?


----------



## CLHC (Mar 22, 2007)

I really can't say, other than it's possible the previous owner(s) wanted something different on their Tudor to set it apart from the rest. Or it may have been the original hands from the manufacturer. One can request to have certain color changes (dial) and what-not on their particular watch.

On my Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust, I wanted a black dial instead of the champagne and a silver face instead of black on the Submariner. No diamonds, since that to me looks tacky.

Here's some sites regarding Tudors which you may have already seen:

http://www.watchestobuy.com/newpage2.htm

http://www.watchspot.net/ebay.html

http://watchspot.net/rolex_frm.htm

The latter link you'll have to scroll down to find the Tudor with the California Dial.


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 22, 2007)

CHC,

Thank You!! That shows what face can come back form the jewler and is 100% the same as mine!!!





Thank You again!!! Just like with torches, the more info I keep finding out the better. 

Please keep it coming boys!!!


----------



## Kilovolt (Mar 23, 2007)

Manzerick,

first have a look at this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ROLEX-TUDOR-California-Navy-Blue-Dial-Automatic-watch_W0QQitemZ140098893763QQcategoryZ31387QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
especially at the pics of the movement.

Then at this:

http://reviews.ebay.com/California-Dials-and-Tudor-Rolex-watches_W0QQugidZ10000000000821781

If you go to Google and digit "Tudor watch" and also "Tudor California dial" you will probably discover more than you want to now......


----------



## RedLED (Mar 23, 2007)

Look here: http://timezone.com/

This is the best place for watch info. I collecr Rolex, and while I do not know much about Tudor, I think they are almost as good and nice as a Rolex.

Best,

RL


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice!!! Thank You!

I'm glad to see others have the "California Dial" and i'm not alone LOL

Seems like pursest will not like it as I would frown on a "McMag torch" when putting Don's Name on a torch that may have one part of his in it.

Many thanks for staying on this!! i really appreciate it!

(I started a thread on TimeZone.. Still getting answers there too... Big problem is, I want to buy mor ewatches now!!!LOL)




Kilovolt said:


> Manzerick,
> 
> first have a look at this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Manzerick (Mar 24, 2007)

The timezone folks are just as watch crazy as we are with torches. It's amazing, to me this is just fine as is but to them it is like me saying a McLux Clone (if it existed) is just fine.

I'm learning alot from those folks! They are just like you guys helping with torches and stuff!


I'm learning more about my torch sickness and will slow down now. I realize I may be over board but.... still in for the Titan and MillerMod Arc :lolsign:


then i'm done


----------

